# bloodworm flats



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

im in howard county who has decent prices on these. i already know holidays price. 142.00 has anyone heard a better price than this


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Try Warren's Bait Box*

Not sure they sell flats; but they do seel nice blood worms. *Not from Mike's Bait.*

Warren and his mother run the place.

(410)768-6977

Where in Howard are you?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

MANDINGO said:


> im in howard county who has decent prices on these. i already know holidays price. 142.00 has anyone heard a better price than this


What ya up to? Why would you possibly
need a whole flat of bloods....you 
know something we don't.....


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

When I went on my spot massacre last
summer I ordered a flat of bloods
from http://www.mainebait.com/info.html

My regular place in VA closed down  
and the other stores were not able
to supply an entire flat. The bloods
come in a huge styrofoam cooler which
is packed with seaweed. The worms 
were huge and they were very generous
with the quantity. They also send along
directions and the mixture to keep them
alive for a few weeks. (I only buy mine
right before a trip since they cost too
much to risk going bad on me in that 
quantity). I will probably use them again
this summer for my yearly spot trip.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Fishn Dats All*



Talapia said:


> When I went on my spot massacre last
> summer I ordered a flat of bloods
> from http://www.mainebait.com/info.html
> 
> ...


LOL THATS WHAT IM GONNA DO AS WELL BUT IM RESEARCHING THE MARKET FOR ME AND 3 FRIENDS. WORKS OUT TO 6.67 DZ EACH AT ABOUT 7.10 PER DOZEN. BEATS MIKES AND 10 IN A BAG INSTEAD OF 12 FOR THE PRICE OF 12. I FIGURE IN 2 WEEKS THEY WOULD BE USED UP ANY WAY DURING STRIPER TIME.BUT THATS WHY IM LOOKING NOW. HOLIDAY HAS THE BEST PRICE SO FAR. EASTERN MARINA IN NEWARK HAS THEM 5.99 DZ. GO FIGURE. TALKED TO MAINES BAIT @ WWW.MAINEBAIT.COM AND WAS TOLD THERE MAY BE A UPCOMING SHORTAGE. THEY MAY NOT EVEN BE ABLE TO SUPPLY WHOLESALE THIS YEAR. ALSO SAID THE WORMS HAVE DUG DOWN AND BECOME HARD TO FIND.SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER PRICE HIKE IS COMING.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Thanks*



Orest said:


> Not sure they sell flats; but they do seel nice blood worms. *Not from Mike's Bait.*
> 
> Warren and his mother run the place.
> 
> ...


OREST I APPRECIATE IT. IM IN LAUREL NEAR RT 216


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Mainebaite*



MANDINGO said:


> TALKED TO MAINES BAIT @ WWW.MAINEBAIT.COM AND WAS TOLD THERE MAY BE A UPCOMING SHORTAGE. THEY MAY NOT EVEN BE ABLE TO SUPPLY WHOLESALE THIS YEAR. ALSO SAID THE WORMS HAVE DUG DOWN AND BECOME HARD TO FIND.SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER PRICE HIKE IS COMING.


Also, talked w/ them and they stated the same thing. They also supply or have a blood worm extract that they are selling. I guess it would be similar to peeler oil or shedder oil that most soak squid strips in and use for that elusive stipper in the mid-summer/fall timeframe. Anyways, check out the site mainebait.com or e-mail them they give pretty quick responses. 

Geez..get ready for the hike, but it still would be better to go straight to the dealer for the bloodies. We'll see.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Yep*



Huntsman said:


> Also, talked w/ them and they stated the same thing. They also supply or have a blood worm extract that they are selling. I guess it would be similar to peeler oil or shedder oil that most soak squid strips in and use for that elusive stipper in the mid-summer/fall timeframe. Anyways, check out the site mainebait.com or e-mail them they give pretty quick responses.
> 
> Geez..get ready for the hike, but it still would be better to go straight to the dealer for the bloodies. We'll see.


ISNT THAT THE TRUTH. THEY WERE HELPFUL WHEN I CALLED AND NICE. SHE SAID THEY SAID THEY WOULD EMAIL ME WHEN THEY GET THEM IF THEY GET FLATS. THAT HIKE IS GONNA BE UGLY TOO.


----------

